# Who has the nuts to do this.....



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Here are some pics that will wet Wolf's bedsheets.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Wouldn't some C-4 be quicker ? :whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That's American ingenuity, right there! Bravo!


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

That is just bananas. I just pood a little looking at it.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well thats just crazy. A couple safty harness's and 50 illegal day workers and they'd have that down before you knew it.:w00t:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow those are amazing pics!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*makes sence to me .*

He's hooked up,so it's pretty safe. Operators seat has goose feathers, to
crib those big balls! :clap:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If something went wrong in the right direction, that crane is going to be no help to anybody. Brass ones or sheer ignorance.

I could turn that into a pile a rubble in less than 2 days, a few hours if nobody cared where it fell.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have to agree with Teetor.

That looks to me like a pretty small crane, (for the job), if that excavator gets to swinging in the breeze, it could be all over....let alone if the damn tower fell onto the crane....how would I get down from there? :blink:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

party til you spit up chunks! for nothing else, the ride up there would be a hoot! i'm just amazed OSHA didn't have a fit with him riding the machine up there?


----------



## DigIt (Apr 23, 2007)

That's nuts. Hope he's gotta parachute, or landing pad on the ground!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

man ... imagine the mobe fee on this job:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> man ... imagine the mobe fee on this job:laughing:


Yeah.... stack demolition, $50,000
Mobilization fee, $500,000


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Tom, if the tower fell into the crane, you'd be right there too. Hope that you were strapped in! :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh $hit....That's what I was afraid of!:turned: :innocent:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

So they are just gonna keep knocking it into itself? It's going to fill up.. what then?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*HOT pictures, Rino*



rino1494 said:


> Here are some pics that will wet Wolf's bedsheets.


Ha, ha, ha. 

But seriously, those pictures are HOT!!!

How did I miss them for so long?

Got any more-now that you got me going . . .:thumbup:


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Not me.:sweatdrop:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Gotta go sometime! I'd try it with just a harness and a Bosch Hammer!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Does this guy get an underware allowance as a benefit?


----------

